# PhD Synergy-Iso-7 - Any Good??



## Deano1980 (Mar 13, 2009)

Have been looking to take an all round suppliment, protien, creatine etc and have come across PhD Synergy-Iso-7.

Has anyone got any views on this, is it any good?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

yes Dean,

i think its one of the better all in 1s on the market.

CNPs Pro Solo is also worth looking at.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

all in 1s just seem a bit of a lazy option to me. Im sure they suit some people but sometimes you need the ingredients seperate. Tht being said phd do make nice tasting supps


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

I used it more than 1 year ago and I found it ok. However, in the line of the 'all in ones', I had recently a sample of sci-mx omni and I found it much better - it would be my choice.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Why not go online to somewhere like discount-supplements (my personal favourite), and order separate tubs of everything for half the price, giving you the freedom to take what you need, when you need it, rather than being forced to always have a dose of each.

With an all in one, you are probably going to end up taking too much creatine, or not enough protein. And paying too much.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

> Why not go online to somewhere like discount-supplements (my personal favourite), and order separate tubs of everything for half the price, giving you the freedom to take what you need, when you need it, rather than being forced to always have a dose of each.
> 
> With an all in one, you are probably going to end up taking too much creatine, or not enough protein. And paying too much.


Well said i agree very much with you:beer:


----------



## Deano1980 (Mar 13, 2009)

The only problem i've got is im new to suppliments, have never takent them before so wouldnt have a clue how much protein or creatine to take to mix it myself, thought i'd give the all in one a go at first until ive been able to research and learn about this sorta thing.

Thanks for your suggestions guys


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

creatine mono 5g per day.

Protein depends on what you need per meal 50g which is usually 2 scoops will give you 40g of protein ish.

Get some whey, creapure creatine and some waxy maize or dextrose for post workout.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Deano,

the synergy or prosolo are ideal for a newbie,[cuts all the guess work out]

when your understanding of supps is more advanced, you can start working out your own

formulas.

If i was in your shoes,

i would invest in some books, nutrition and training, or read the nutrition and training boards, on this site and read all you can.

Its not as confusing as appears, once you know the basics.

Good Luck and if you buy from my site,i will always be happy to help out.

:thumbup1:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

i currently use whey with malto and glutamine straight afta i train, all from myprotein!

would i be betta using pro recover or build and recover?


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

higgz123 said:


> i currently use whey with malto and glutamine straight afta i train, all from myprotein!
> 
> would i be betta using pro recover or build and recover?


If i remeber there is only about 23g of protein and 48 g of carbs in pro recover

plus there used to be a herb in there years ago i think they took it out for some reason proberly to keep costs down.

found it...Rhodiola rosea.

Rhodiola rosea may be effective for improving mood and alleviating depression. Pilot studies on human subjects[2][3][4] showed that it improves physical and mental performance, and may reduce fatigue.

i dont think it is in there any more.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

at the mo i have 44g protein and 60g carbs in my pwo shake!


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

higgz123 said:


> at the mo i have 44g protein and 60g carbs in my pwo shake!


You could just have two scoops of a cheap whey mix, and a coffee with a dozen sugars in it!! Generally speaking, quick carbs are quick carbs!!

Bag of sugar = 89p :thumb:


----------



## shadow sniper (Mar 16, 2009)

maximuscle cyclone gives some amazing results (for me anyway) but the price is ridiculus £40 for 10 days wtf really annoying i know i have heard alot of good thing about the synergy u get quite alot in it as well alot more than cyclone if you are loaded get cyclone if not synergy never heard a bad thing about it i am going to try it out my self in a few days so if it is bad u aint losing out alone m8 lol


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

what do you mean by amazing results. Dont forget creatine will add water weight when you start taking it


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Synergy iso7 is great but you might wanna look at a new product phd have out as of today, its specifically for post workout...

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3664/1/PhD-Nutrition-Recovery-2:1-:-1.28Kg-with-FREE-PHD-Flapjack.html


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Synergy iso7 is great but you might wanna look at a new product phd have out as of today, its specifically for post workout...
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3664/1/PhD-Nutrition-Recovery-2:1-:-1.28Kg-with-FREE-PHD-Flapjack.html


that looks good!


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

If you look online u can get cyclone for around £30 but for 10days you would have to be either loaded or desperate. PHD is the brand for me at the min.


----------



## Deano1980 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback and encouragement Ironhead, my PHD Synergy has arrived today, am going to start using it straight away and will keep you updated with my gains etc&#8230;.that's if anyone cares lol


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Deano1980 said:


> Thanks for the feedback and encouragement Ironhead, my PHD Synergy has arrived today, am going to start using it straight away and will keep you updated with my gains etc&#8230;.that's if anyone cares lol


Oh but we do care:laugh:

customer feedback is much better than marketing toilet.


----------

